# Help!I'm a NOOB



## JC (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello all,

I own a P.pinnapavonnis?(sorry) And I am getting quite worried.Although i havn't witnessed it, I think it is vommiting, i feed him every other day with one cricket.

What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 12, 2007)

First of all welcome  second your mantis should be fine they just get sick sometimes. Give it a few days to clear up.


----------



## JC (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, thank you for the advice.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 12, 2007)

thats why i'm here


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome JC!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

